# 300ZX Turbo... what's this worth???



## Vortex13 (Feb 14, 2004)

I have the opportunity to purchase the following car. What's it worth? Comments/Opinions?


























<--yes, only 68,000 kms


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i have one just like that but with 207,000 miles on it and blue book is around 4k. and they last for ever they have very strong engines


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what is he/she asking


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

with that many miles, I promise it is not worth $4K. I work at a dealership, I do manheim market reports on probably 100 cars a week. Manheim says that whole sale on the car is around $3300 and retail in good condition is $3900 exactly. If your 207000 mile Z was in absolute perfect condition, retail is around $1700, At auctions they go for about $300 average.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn I wish I could get a Z for that much that still ran


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

There is a anniversary edition here in Dallas that's super clean. He wants $3500 and it has 80k on it. He's the parts manager at Courtesy Nissan. The car is very nice.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I would say around 3 grand from a private seller it looks in immaculate condition. Wish their were more like that around if you get it take good care of it.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> damn I wish I could get a Z for that much that still ran



got mine for 800


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i dont know what your talking about when i went to go get insurance they told me $3,750.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> with that many miles, I promise it is not worth $4K. I work at a dealership, I do manheim market reports on probably 100 cars a week. Manheim says that whole sale on the car is around $3300 and retail in good condition is $3900 exactly. If your 207000 mile Z was in absolute perfect condition, retail is around $1700, At auctions they go for about $300 average.


 I work at a Car Dealer also and that car will easily wholesale for $2500cdn w/about 100,000 miles. I would sell it on the lot around $5,000cdn


----------

